# Drag Builder Competition!!!



## tjetsgrig

Ok.....this just hit me.....I'm puttin' a challenge out there to all builders.

Rules:

Tjet chassis.......copper or silver....14t pinion....15t crown.....

No lower than 5.5 ohm STOCK Aurora arm........ ( red tip/green.....green/green....grean/gold...)

Poly motor mags

Braids.....shunts......any brushes ( wet comm included )

Body must be secured by 2 ( two ) screw posts ( hard body ).....

Traction mags allowed.......1...or....2......

Wheelie bars will NOT be LONGER than the chassis.......

Any wheel & tire setup.......

No need for paint......I wanna see how fast you guys can gooooooo!!!!


Fastest E.T. ( not mph ) will win one of my custom chassis' ( Tjet, AF/X....or 4gear ) what ever you desire!!!

Start buildin'....and send cars to:

Jim Sgrignioli
300 w 8th st
Lansdale, Pa. 19446

Entries will be recorded and sent back to the owners after competion.....
Reaction time don't count.....because I'm lookin' for E.T.'s!!!

I've got a WizzTrack w/drag trax timing system......very accurate.......no bull!!

None of my builds please!!! ( I'll know ) You gotta build it!

All chassis' will be tech'd

This will not be a head to head competition.....I wanna see the building skills!!!

Run off will be November 26th........so......get to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Anyone up for the challenge??????????????


Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

In :devil:


----------



## TGM2054

This is tempting!


----------



## plymouth71

unfortunately I don't have any of the tools... I'm out


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok.......1 in.....1 out......there will be NO default winners....I'll need at LEAST 2 cars!!!!

Joe......you're in!!


----------



## clydeomite

He He he Me In big Whompum...
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clydeomite

Quick ???? Balanced or no Balanced? how bout ??? Jl/Aw chassis????
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjetsgrig

I wanna see building skills.....if YOU can balance it......good!!
AW/JL chassis' allowed.......I wanna see what you guys got!!!!!!

I've already got a crew for BLAST day!!!!! Cars will be sorted.....and times recorded accurately!!! You will get one of my TOP NOTCH chassis'.......no short cuts.....built to YOUR specs!!!! Get buildin' fellas' !!!!!!!!!!!!

JS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nov 26?!?!!?!??!

Gotta go :freak:

What are the body restrictions? Can am's GT 40's? Muscle only?? What do you want?


----------



## TGM2054

Well I've got four I'm trying to get ready for a proxy race right now. If I can get a hold of some poly mags (never messed with those before) I'll put something together. I'm in!


----------



## alpink

http://www.ebay.com/sch/nacho_car/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2654


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What are the body restrictions? Can am's GT 40's? Muscle only?? What do you want?


Must be secured by front and rear screw posts.....


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I have never built a "specific purpose" drag car, but I am in!


Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Boosted-Z71 said:


> I have never built a "specific purpose" drag car, but I am in!
> 
> 
> Boosted


Awsome!!! This is gonna be fun!!!!!!!


----------



## bondoman2k

OK, put me down for one too. If everything works out right, should have it built in a week or so (already have all the parts except chassis, and it's on it's way!). Hopefully, I can 'clear a path' in the spare bedroom to get to my track to at least make sure it'll get DOWN the track! LOL! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Jim a couple of questions, 1) what voltage will these be ran at? and 2) how much track clearance should we allow for? 

Just an idea but after you get all the cars you should post pics of them and let the group try to guess the ET each car might run, kinda like pass time show. 

Boosted


----------



## alpink

they will run on two 12 volt automotive batteries in series for a total of 24+ volts. i think Jim has measured it with his fluke at just over 25 volts. the track is standard Wizzard and I am not sure of the rail height. Jim will surely post the correct answers for you real soon.

question for Jim. any weight restrictions?


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks Al

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

alpink said:


> question for Jim. any weight restrictions?


Nope!!!!!!


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy Jim :
I told my Brother about the competetion and he wants to enter his car too. OK?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER

*Sounds Cool but had to sell my drag car*

Had to sell my 57 Chevy because of to many tickets. 
Maybe someday I will build drag cars again.
Sold my speed shop and all the go-fast parts three years ago.
I built them with all mean green arm's with super II magnets & JB brushes.
A lot of sanding on the chassis and top-plate for better contact.

I added a two pics of my t-jet repair shop / cars & part's I sold. 
When the money is right hope to build another one someday. 
I sold it all to someone on here but can't remember who.
I think the selling price was around $250. For everything.
~ Back to the Original Post ~ I think it's a very cool idea to have a t-jet drag car competition.
I wish all the best to everyone that enters it. / Well don't count me out yet if there is another 
one at a later date I will be in it for sure.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I figured you would be in for sure bud!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Tjet Dragracer, too bad about the 57, that was a sweet car, tough times man, Keep your head up, it will come back to you.

Boosted


----------



## fordcowboy

What about money for return shipping ? How many cars can we send? fcb


----------



## fordcowboy

ttt thank alot:thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Down for the count the past 3 days....103 fever....thought I was gonna die...just got outta bed. Sorry for the delay. Just send return shipping, and yes FC....you can send more than one car.....


----------



## clydeomite

Glad to hear you are a lil better Jim Gotta take care of yourself. Drink Plenty of fluids 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

tjetsgrig said:


> Down for the count the past 3 days....103 fever....thought I was gonna die...just got outta bed.



Sorry to hear that Jim, I think I am going that direction as well, I am starting to feel miserable & unreal cold chills etc.

Probably a silly question but are you setup to run T-jets with normal magnet placement, North in the front & south in the rear of the car?

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks for the concern guys!

Not a silly question Boost......yes, north up front.....Hope ya feel better, I think I saw Jesus I tell ya!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig

.014" rail hight.....if that helps!


----------



## joegri

this is very interesting. if i thought i had a pretty fast road car... would that translate to a good drag car? do you really need wheelie bars? i just dont know anything bout draggin but i have 1 foot in.ahhh i gotta think a lil bit more bout this but it sounds like a lot of fun and bsides a tgriggs chassis would look good on my trak! jeez nothin like being on the fence.


----------



## alpink

joe, yes, tires size is different, you want a little taller tire for drag racing. wheelie bars are a must, no explanation necessary.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Question Al: regarding the wheelie bar, in your opinion is it better to have an actual wheel to roll on or just slide on the bar

Boosted


----------



## alpink

either, it is only going to contact the track during initial launch. and you want to keep the pick ups planted. so a blond c___ hair off the track works real good. sgrig nearly always uses t-jet wheels through a brass tube on a t-jet axle, i just use a piano wire bent. it is really personal choice, both work well.


----------



## bondoman2k

For those not familiar with making the wheelie bars, here's a link to a thread on another site on one way to make them. Actually, there are a couple different ways on this thread, one to 'solder' and one for those that are 'solder challenged'..lol. I hope posting this here is ok, don't wanna 'upset' anyone. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:
http://www.nitroslots.com/index.cgi?board=ert&action=display&thread=1984


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bondoman2k said:


> For those not familiar with making the wheelie bars, here's a link to a thread on another site on one way to make them. Actually, there are a couple different ways on this thread, one to 'solder' and one for those that are 'solder challenged'..lol. I hope posting this here is ok, don't wanna 'upset' anyone.
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:
> http://www.nitroslots.com/index.cgi?board=ert&action=display&thread=1984


I'm sure it's all good Ron.

It's all about informing all us slotheads. Any info is good info. :wave:

Thanks for posting.


----------



## kiwidave

What Joe said! Good to see you over here Ron.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

joegri said:


> if i thought i had a pretty fast road car... would that translate to a good drag car? .


Look I don't know squat about dragging HO cars either, From the straight line concept, I figured it would be an easier build than your typical fray car, as I would not need to spend any of the countless hours I normally spend tuning on them for handling, since drag cars dont turn, (read previous comment as I way over simplified this build) Ha HA,

So Joe you might as well join in.

Ron & Al thanks for the info on wheelie bars, 

Boosted


----------



## joegri

after lookin at what cars i had that dont handle for pooh and the wheelie bar bar info posted, i have a car that i,ll be sending for the race.it,ll be cool to see just how it goes(time wise) anyway.now i gotta figure out how to test it? i guess just blast down my longest strech till i think its as good as it gets. now at 24 volts i hope the geartrain holds up!!! i hope it does,nt end up in a slotcar video with the gears shootin out from the chassis.lol


----------



## Boosted-Z71

*Eye Candy*

Here is a little eye candy of the car I will be sending in for the Drag comp.

I thought I would show you guys this view as it may be the only time you will ever see the front end (just kidding Ha Ha).

Hope all your cars are coming together.

Tjetgrigs, this car will be on its way to you mid next week, (well, provided I don't smoke it,or crash & bend it during testing) I don't have a long enough straightaway.

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Boosted, is that the first ever Grand National Tjet?

If it is, where on earth did you get it and where can I get 50?!?!?!?!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Here is a little eye candy of the car I will be sending in for the Drag comp.
> 
> I thought I would show you guys this view as it may be the only time you will ever see the front end (just kidding Ha Ha).
> 
> Hope all your cars are coming together.
> 
> Tjetgrigs, this car will be on its way to you mid next week, (well, provided I don't smoke it,or crash & bend it during testing) I don't have a long enough straightaway.
> 
> Boosted


Don't worry Boost......My straight is long enough!! :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

Hey Boosted:
I mite have a cookie for you... A Stone, Woods and Cook Cookie. Actually two of em . Beware the Cookie Jar afterall it is halloween.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Joe it is a JL, factory painted GN, its molded in lime green & then sprayed black, I just added the posts as needed for the T-jet chassis, it fit really well.

Clyde, I have been caught with my hand in the cookie jar more than once, I learned early that was where all the good stuff was.

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Joe it is a JL, factory painted GN, its molded in lime green & then sprayed black, I just added the posts as needed for the T-jet chassis, it fit really well.
> 
> Clyde, I have been caught with my hand in the cookie jar more than once, I learned early that was where all the good stuff was.
> 
> Boosted


Ahhh. I like your style my friend!!! :dude:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

clydeomite said:


> Hey Boosted:
> I mite have a cookie for you... A Stone, Woods and Cook Cookie. Actually two of em . Beware the Cookie Jar afterall it is halloween.


You going to run it "High boy - straight axle" style?

That will be sweet!

Boosted


----------



## LDThomas

I don't see any time frame info. I am totally booked up for a couple of weeks and won't have time to build anything worth sending for at least a month. Does that work?


----------



## alpink

tjetsgrig said:


> Ok.....this just hit me.....I'm puttin' a challenge out there to all builders.
> 
> Rules:
> 
> Tjet chassis.......copper or silver....14t pinion....15t crown.....
> 
> No lower than 5.5 ohm STOCK Aurora arm........ ( red tip/green.....green/green....grean/gold...)
> 
> Poly motor mags
> 
> Braids.....shunts......any brushes ( wet comm included )
> 
> Body must be secured by 2 ( two ) screw posts ( hard body ).....
> 
> Traction mags allowed.......1...or....2......
> 
> Wheelie bars will NOT be LONGER than the chassis.......
> 
> Any wheel & tire setup.......
> 
> No need for paint......I wanna see how fast you guys can gooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> Fastest E.T. ( not mph ) will win one of my custom chassis' ( Tjet, AF/X....or 4gear ) what ever you desire!!!
> 
> Start buildin'....and send cars to:
> 
> Jim Sgrignioli
> 300 w 8th st
> Lansdale, Pa. 19446
> 
> Entries will be recorded and sent back to the owners after competion.....
> Reaction time don't count.....because I'm lookin' for E.T.'s!!!
> 
> I've got a WizzTrack w/drag trax timing system......very accurate.......no bull!!
> 
> None of my builds please!!! ( I'll know ) You gotta build it!
> 
> All chassis' will be tech'd
> 
> This will not be a head to head competition.....I wanna see the building skills!!!
> 
> *Run off will be November 26th*........so......get to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for the challenge??????????????
> 
> 
> Jim Sgrig


I think November 25th would be the deadline for entries?


----------



## tjetsgrig

Even if the car shows up Sat the 26th....it will get it's turn to get an e.t.. I will check the mail periodically throughout the day.......


----------



## LDThomas

Thanks ap. I figured the info was there. I totally missed it.


----------



## wheelszk

Ya, I did to. I don't think it was in the orig post,but it was going to be my ? also.


----------



## wheelszk

My bad it's there.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok.....some clarity to the magnet rules. You are NOT limited to just the poly mags..you can use the SuperII's, Dash, AW, etc.....just nothing stronger than polys.....


JS


----------



## Boosted-Z71

So just to clarify these Nacho mags are not legal..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pick-1-PAIR...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item35b3600ac4#ht_5633wt_932

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Boosted-Z71 said:


> So just to clarify these Nacho mags are not legal..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pick-1-PAIR...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item35b3600ac4#ht_5633wt_932
> 
> Boosted


Correct Boost......NO neo mags.......that's a whole other ballgame!!! Maybe we'll do a challenge for those in the future.

JS


----------



## alpink

boosted, no neos, but that seller has the best polys available for pancake motors and at great prices. contact him.


----------



## tjetsgrig

^^^^^^^What Al said!!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks for the info

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How do you tell the difference by looking at them???

Neo, ceramic, polymers????


----------



## alpink

there are tells visually that you learn by looking at them. however, the best way to tell the difference is how easy or difficult it is to get them apart. you know how ceramics feel, even DASH are remarkably easy to separate. polys are quite a bit more difficult but manageable with practice. neos must be slid apart, no pulling them directly away from each other. and never let them slam back together, they will shatter.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> there are tells visually that you learn by looking at them. however, the best way to tell the difference is how easy or difficult it is to get them apart. you know how ceramics feel, even DASH are remarkably easy to separate. polys are quite a bit more difficult but manageable with practice. neos must be slid apart, no pulling them directly away from each other. and never let them slam back together, they will shatter.


Umm ok. Still not fully getting the differences tho. So Neo's are the strongest? Then ceramic, then poly? Polys stronger than ceramic? Are dash ceramic? What are super II's? 

Are you busy next sat there bub? Wanna get my timing system in.


----------



## bondoman2k

Joe, as far as I've learned in doing this about 3 years or so, Neo's are the strongest (and a few guys have several 'grades' of those), then Poly's, then Ceramic. I think Cobalt's fall in there between Poly's and Neo's, but those are harder to find (I've only ever seen one guy selling them for HO cars, altho they're very big in the 1/25th's). Pretty sure Dash are Ceramics, I've been using those to replace the stronger mags from JL's Tjet 500 cars. Pretty sure Super 2's are stronger Ceramics, but not real sure on that, as I just use other kinds just because of the cost and the fact they are harder to get anyway.
Help ya out any? Anyone with more knowledge of this, feel free to chime in!  I defdinitely don't know everything about this subject by any means! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Def helps Ron, thanks.

I think I have a good handle now. I spoke with Mr Pink a little while ago too. He always willing to answer my dumb questions.

Thanks Al


----------



## tjetsgrig

Anyone thrashin' yet??

JS


----------



## clydeomite

Yup!!!! blew up my best arm!!!!!But I learnt a new trick now I put a tab of super glue on the tabs where the comm meets the stacks... Whatever this competetion garners me first, last ,or in between, I have earned. But both cars are done and ready for the trip east,north east. I think i have sumthin respectable at least, Trick at most. Good Luck to all.
Humbly Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Yep I am really close too, running good, wheelie bars work great for keeping it in the slot, I am just trying to work out the rear tire situation, I am making my own sili-foams. That little under powered GN V-6 will be heading your way on Monday afternoon. I gotta side with Clyde that I too have learned a lot regarding a drag car, its been fun and anxious to see how she compares to the others. Good luck to all.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Oh yeah just wanted to mention how hilarious it is to try to drive the drag car around on my routed track with some banking in the turns. For the record Banking/turns and Wheelie bars do not work well together.

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Any of you with Drag racing Exp, can you tell me how many times a car will d-slot after a successful start, say mid track or something like that. Reason I ask is I have my car hitting the start what I consider to be hard, but I dont have a true flat, straight that is long enough to hold it flat out, and on a rare occasion it is d-sloting when it hits the minor bump in the straight away. I am just focusing on getting it to launch hard and straight figuring on a good track like Grigs, it will stay in the groove. Is this the right approach, given the test track I have? 

Man I love those wheelie bars, I am trying to get a pic of the GN, wheels up and sitting on the bars. 

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yes your on the right approach, Jims track is smooth as glass. Make sure you have a tractiion magnet ot two to help hold it down. The bars are only for launching. That's it.

And it should never deslot. It won't Im Jims track but might on the clickity click track.


----------



## joegri

hey griggs howz about a horses azz prize? ya know the dude that comes in last place!!!thats where im shootin for.started 2 nights ago and kinda got an idea. gonna make the wheelie bars in the next nite or so. anyway this is goona be a cool event post thanx givin. i wont care cuz i,ll be gaouged on turkey!! my car is moving foward and hoping for the best.


----------



## alpink

Jim's nickname is Sgrig. i only point that out because i call him many things and some of them he doesn't like. but Sgrig is a part of his last name and has been a label since he was able to pee standing. I understand the easy mistake and i want to help correct it so that Jim doesn't have to. I think anyone would respect that and want it for themselves as well. thank you, off my soap box, for now!


----------



## bondoman2k

Hoping to get a pic posted of mine in the next few days. 2011 Camaro. Finished a few days ago, but one of the shunts came loose. Gotta put that back on. I would have to say this is my best build to date. If it runs as good as it looks, I should be 'in the ballpark', which is all I can really hope for.  Especially since I've NEVER been able to get a Tjet chassis built this good! :thumbsup: It launches REAL hard outta the gate, but since my track is only a scale eighth mile, with no timers, kinda hard to tell how fast it really is..lol. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

*My entry*

Here is the GN, Jim its shipping out Monday. I will include return shipping & label for the box. All I can say is this was a Ton of fun, of course I hope I do well and make a good showing, even if I don't it was still big fun, Thanks to Sgrig for the hosting the show.

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Looks awsome Boost!!! Can't wait to get my grubby little mits on it! For that matter, I'm kind of excited to see everyones builds!!! This is gonna be a blast!

JS


----------



## clydeomite

*Saturday at the drags*

Ok :
Here is a blurry pic of my drag entries " Big John & Stone-Woods & Cook" 
Swindler I is at teh line and Swindler II is waiting for a chance to beat the orange Sedan :wave:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bondoman2k

OK, let's see if this works. Been a LONG time since I posted pics in here, WAYYYY back in my diecast customizing days..lol (around 2006 I think?)
But here's my entry. :thumbsup: This was a LOT of fun! Gonna have to build a BUNCH more cars like this! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## bondoman2k

OK guys, which one is it I need to copy and insert in here? The "Direct Link" obviously just shows the link, which of the other 3 do I need to use, the "IMG code", or "html code", or what?
Sure, the links work, but would rather see the actual pics here...lol. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

IMG Code

Hint: Use the advanced format when posting. That way you can "preview" and make any size corrections...at least til ya get it set up and fingered out.


----------



## alpink

IMGcode


----------



## bondoman2k

Thanks Guys! At least I got one of the pics in here..lol. :thumbsup:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## clydeomite

Well Mine are on the way!!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Me too!, I explained what we were doing to the UPS shipping Lady and she wanted to see the car, she thought is was pretty cool. 

Boosted


----------



## joegri

just getting ready to load it into the hauler for the trip to PENN for the drag race. it,s as ready as it, gonna be. now hurry up and wait!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

How did you get the screws to stay in to the cover?

Looks good Joe, quit hiding the goods

Boosted


----------



## TGM2054

Looks like the sheet is going to fly! :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang it Joe!!! What's the scoop with the bug in the background??


----------



## joegri

o well i thought i,d tease you guys a bit with the car cover thing !! and while loading my enrty onto the hauler sumthin dun busted n gushed earl all over the parkin lot!!! . so its back on the bench for another fix and retune session. hey scman the bug and nova are mead brother resins that i got maybe 4 years or so ago. damn shame i didnt get more cuz they made some great drag bodies.i,m pretty sure you cant get them anymore?


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Its looks just like a little radiator overflow, put a fan on her & let her cool between heats, I think she will be just fine.

Looks good

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Boost, 
Got yer car and got some numbers! No, I'm not tellin' ya! Is that a wet comm setup? I need to know. If so, I'll put oil on the comm through the holes you have drilled.

JS


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, I've got a query for you guys. How do you feel about me tweakin' cars to get them down the track? Or, should I just run them "as is", how they were delivered to me? What are your thoughts on this?

Jim Sgrig


----------



## wheelszk

tjetsgrig said:


> Ok.....this just hit me.....I'm puttin' a challenge out there to all builders.
> 
> Rules:
> 
> Tjet chassis.......copper or silver....14t pinion....15t crown.....
> 
> No lower than 5.5 ohm STOCK Aurora arm........ ( red tip/green.....green/green....grean/gold...)
> 
> Poly motor mags
> 
> Braids.....shunts......any brushes ( wet comm included )
> 
> Body must be secured by 2 ( two ) screw posts ( hard body ).....
> 
> Traction mags allowed.......1...or....2......
> 
> Wheelie bars will NOT be LONGER than the chassis.......
> 
> Any wheel & tire setup.......
> 
> No need for paint......I wanna see how fast you guys can gooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> Fastest E.T. ( not mph ) will win one of my custom chassis' ( Tjet, AF/X....or 4gear ) what ever you desire!!!
> 
> Start buildin'....and send cars to:
> 
> Jim Sgrignioli
> 300 w 8th st
> Lansdale, Pa. 19446
> 
> Entries will be recorded and sent back to the owners after competion.....
> Reaction time don't count.....because I'm lookin' for E.T.'s!!!
> 
> I've got a WizzTrack w/drag trax timing system......very accurate.......no bull!!
> 
> None of my builds please!!! ( I'll know ) You gotta build it!
> 
> All chassis' will be tech'd
> 
> This will not be a head to head competition.....I wanna see the building skills!!!
> 
> Run off will be November 26th........so......get to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for the challenge??????????????
> 
> 
> Jim Sgrig


I would say no, but then I didn't send a car in.


----------



## alpink

run em as shipped with the exception of adding oil to the "wet comm" set ups as prescribed by the sender.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I agree run them as built, add the magic com fluid if needed. Afterwards I would personally like to know anything that Jim or his crew can suggest to make the car run better, It would truly help me with anything I happen to build in the future, ya never know, I kinda like this drag racing, Heads up with a tree & reaction time would be a really fun event. 

Boosted


----------



## TGM2054

Boosted, you need to check out Nitroslots.com. Thats all they do, heads up, proxy drag racing. It's alot of fun.


----------



## alpink

proxy racing is fine for those that don't have a drag track nearby, but nothing beats the feeling of reacting to the tree yourself and seeing your creation flying down the track beside another quality build. if you can, attend a slot car drag race at your first opportunity. if not, proxy racing is cool too.


----------



## TGM2054

I've got a drag track about an hour away, just not for slot cars. I know what it like to react to the tree, the smell of burning rubber, the feel of 700+ HP at my command, a low 6second pass at 110+ (1/8mi).  Just no place with in even an hour of here except my own, to run slot cars. Oh and by the way both the slot cars and the real drag car are my "creations". :wave:


----------



## clydeomite

Blue car yes red car no.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bondoman2k

My car will be on the way this weekend. 
Actually, I may be in the 'minority', but personally I wouldn't mind someone with your 'experience' tweaking my car at all! Heck, seeing as how I have NO timing system at all, and I only have a 'cheap' 1/8 scale mile setup, tweaking will probly be necessary! LOL!
But, whatever the majority decides, is fine with me. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Ok forgive my ignorance but the "proxy" style racing is very similar to what were doing with Sgrig right? Just build it, send it and they race it right? Yeah I plan to check around here for an actual drag track, definitely be some fun. 

Boosted


----------



## bondoman2k

Boosted, yep, that's what a 'proxy' race is. I've been sending cars to the ones we do over on Nitroslots now for about 3 years. Only had a prob getting my cars back one time. Got mailed to my old apt. by mistake, when I asked the people that lived there I was told that their mailbox had been 'broken into' . I know better. But, that's another story. 
Anyway, the way it works is you mail it along with the 'entry fee' (usually just the return shipping cost, plus insurance is advisable) and the racers at that track race the cars. They alternate drivers in each round, that way no one gets any advantage over anyone else by having a 'better' driver. Plus, the guys that race at that track cannot run their own cars in that event, so there's no question of favoritism, or 'home track' advantage. Sometimes it's just for 'door prizes', other times it's for trophies, even had one race with a cash award (wasn't much, though. I know, I donated the cash..LOL). All in all, It's a GREAT time if you don't have a track near you or your own track to race at. Plus, it's been done in the past a few times with 'almost' live coverage of the event. Sometimes it's a slight delay tho..lol. Takes time to get the pics taken and posted, and to keep track of who raced and who won.  
BTW..in our events, the track 'host' usually does some 'minor' tweaking to the cars as well. Nothing major, but some minor adjusting, or maybe changing a small part if needed, IF they have that same part. Or, to help the car actually make it down the track. But, no 'complete' overhaul or anything, except during tech, they DO check the cars to be sure they're legal according to the rules of that class. Just like an actual in person event. :thumbsup:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well Ron, I tried the proxy once, and i wasnt happy to say the least. I sent them in with instructions, and got back 3 cars where the comms were muddwd down. One came home with a stripped rear rim, just not a good exp for me. Cut my et in half. I was running 1.0's in the test and tune, then the actual race ran 1.8 or worse!!!! 
I want to run my own stuff. Especially if your not in the " click ". 

Just my opinion.


----------



## wheelszk

Jim, if you need any help(extra driver) I might be available. I have been known to have a pretty good thumb.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Been there done that also...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Well Ron, I tried the proxy once, and i wasnt happy to say the least. I sent them in with instructions, and got back 3 cars where the comms were muddwd down. One came home with a stripped rear rim, just not a good exp for me. Cut my et in half. I was running 1.0's in the test and tune, then the actual race ran 1.8 or worse!!!!
> I want to run my own stuff. Especially if your not in the " click ".
> 
> Just my opinion.



Joe, I feel your pain, same thing happened to me last year 
Although I figure Jim Sgrig is trustworthy and all, I still don't like sending one of a kinds through the mail- even if it is just across the state for me.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Joe, I feel your pain, same thing happened to me last year
> Although I figure Jim Sgrig is trustworthy and all, I still don't like sending one of a kinds through the mail- even if it is just across the state for me.


Ralph, put tracking on it!! I'm a straight shooter! I won't build something for someone that I wouldn't build for myself! No funnystuff man! Join the fun....it's gonna be a blast! No sand baggin', no favoritism. My objective here is to get guys that otherwise wouldn't even think about building a drag car to actually sit down and build one. The winners reward will be one of my "top notch" custom chassis builds! No short cuts! Nothin' but quality comin' outta my shop!! As a matter of fact, I don't even compete at events anymore, I'm there totaly for moral and technical support! You get what I would shoot down the track myself!!! There are some here that can attest to that! :thumbsup:

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I will attest to this.

You wont find a more stand up guy than Jim. 

Thanks for the competition bud.


----------



## alpink

side issue since Ralph seems to be reading this thread. i just wanna know if Ralph got the axles?

oh yeah, Sgrig always build equal. you get what he gets, in fact he once built three identical cars and gave Dean and I first choice and Sgrig raced the third one. all were very fast and pretty equal.


----------



## joegri

throughout all the testing ive managed to make my car worse. so if it goes to jims missing a slight adjustment... have at it , sometime a differernt set of eyes helps.besides this is more fun than a barrel ful of monkeys!!! this isnt for $ or prestiege its more about what kind of junk ya send just to push the builders to build their best n send,em. i still cant send mine cuz it just aint right as oppossed to the first few tries.tjetgriggs thanx for stirring the pot... this is just what we all needed to wake us all up and use our devious minds and hands. enjoying the fun.


----------



## sjracer

I also can vouch for Jim. I have one of his 70 plus mph tjets and have raced against him at events in the past lost mainly due to the fact Jim and cut a light. I'll let you know I've spent around $200 in the past with Alan Galinko and the car he built me wouldn't come cloes to what he ran in fact it only ran about 50 mph. As far as proxy racing I've sent cars in the past and will continue to for the challenge. I personally know Ninjatek and sold him my old dragstrip but nothing beats running head up to me. Al will let you know I like the challenge of building and have suggested a case race at future events at Hank's Eagle Raceway.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Thank you Alpink*



alpink said:


> side issue since Ralph seems to be reading this thread. i just wanna know if Ralph got the axles?


Yes Al, I got them, thank you very much. I'm sorry, I thought you realized when I got them, as I left you iTrader Feedback the day I received them.

Kudos to Alpink :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

it's all good Ralph. I had messaged you, thanking for the feedback and asked about the status. i had not heard back. I didn't think they could actually get to you that quickly. hope they met your requirements and weren't too late for your project.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Yes *



alpink said:


> it's all good Ralph. I had messaged you, thanking for the feedback and asked about the status. i had not heard back. I didn't think they could actually get to you that quickly. hope they met your requirements and weren't too late for your project.


Yes Al, they got to me really quick, I guess just 24 hrs to go halfway across the state 
And the axles are perfect for me :thumbsup: Although I've only had time to complete one car(my JL 'Vette Roadracer) that is using them. I'll post pix soon of that car, and later all the other cars that will be sporting your axles


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Just for grins and to fill my little brain with information, what ohm arm does it take to get a T-jet to 70 mph, and is that with Neo's as well?

Boosted


----------



## clydeomite

I don't have an exact answer but I have run almost 35 MPH with a 6 ohm arm so under 3 would be a guess of mine. Of course the faster you go the more power you need. I have a freind who runs at Bonneville and for every 10 Mph over 200 they need an extra 50 Horespower
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I believe the outlaw tjet has a 1 or 2 ohm arm.


----------



## tjetsgrig

C'mon guys......where's the cars???? Less than 2 weeks ta go!!

JS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Almost got em done. Letting the GN mounts set over night before I set the bars in place.


----------



## Rolls

Wow, JoeGS... your creations just keep getting better and better and better and....

Amazing, dude!

Can't wait to see how they do at Scrigs' track... especially the GN.

Rolls


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Joe, nice cars you know I am partial to the GN as well. 

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Nice GN Joe! I gotta tell ya, Boost & Clyde sent some quick stuff! It's cool to see the two totally different building styles turn almost the same numbers.......and again....I ain't tellin' ya! That's all I'm sayin!! This is exactly what I was lookin' for, the building style & skills, no matter what the results are! I'm thinkin', that anyone that sends in a car will get something in their package! get tham cars here guys!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Awsome guys!!!


----------



## joegri

ahhh thats it..... mine is in the mail maybe tomorrow. i know i can atleast beat some body with a 1 car stable !!! ha ha throw it in down!! whatch out the nova is commin!!! the turkey trot is on boy!!! just tryin to stir it up a bit.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Cool, glad you got the Nova figured out Joe, 

I am so looking forward to the run off, it would be cool if we could see some video of the runs. I know when I get that Buick GN back, its gonna have a some Nova marks all over the back bumper, part of Jegs sticker on the quarter panel, a Blue GN passenger door, and plenty of cookie crumbs all down the side, All I can hope for is that the front bumper on it is still clean and nothing Pink on it.

Just A little fun stirred for all of you. 

Now get those cars mailed in.

Boosted


----------



## dtomol

*Wet Comm*

Can you tell me what your when comm system is for a T-Jet?


----------



## cwbam

WET COM ?

I have the same ? any photos?


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Sgrig has pics of the wet com setup, in the Nova build thread he documented on here but I can never remember where the thread its at. Short story is that it is brush cups (like a Super II), modified springs, and a hole in the bottom of the chassis on the same dia as the distance of the brushes to the arm shaft that allows you to easily get a direct shot of com drops onto the top of the brushes and arm to reduce friction and promote conductivity. Anyone with additional knowledge on the "wet com" please add or correct the above statements. 

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Here's the link. Although, I use a shot of "special" oil, not comm drops! Comm drops will work too!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=334612&page=2

Jim Sgrig


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:

When I raced 1/24th drags we had a mixture of 50-50 Lighter Fluid and WD-40 that worked pretty good. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok being Sky High Drags.is under construction, I'm sending in a few different type of builds. I have no testing grounds so I'm jumping in here blind. 

Let's see what we get.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, in light of several queries, if your car makes it here by the 26th, you will get a calibrated timed pass. I will take the average of 3 ( three ) passes. If your car shows up in the mail the 26th, I will make sure it gets it's turn for an e.t.! Even if it takes me into the 27th. If a car shows up on the 28th, it will get it's turn too......nothin' past the 29th!! Just wanna be fair. If cars go out this weekend, they should all be here in time. AND, I will give reports during the course of the run off!! Thanks for the support guys, this should be fun!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

By nay chance Jim, aee you or Al going to parsippany this Sunday?


----------



## wheelszk

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> By nay chance Jim, aee you or Al going to parsippany this Sunday?




For anyone that needs a translator( By any chance Jim, are you and Al going to Parsippany this Sunday?):wave:


----------



## alpink

I am not attending Parsippany and very much doubt you could pry Jim out of his cave.


----------



## tjetsgrig

alpink said:


> I am not attending Parsippany and very much doubt you could pry Jim out of his cave.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok the hauler is going out in 5 minutes. Got the bars in place on the Turbo car. Literally this is a Turbo GN!!! Woohoo!!!



















Jim i'm sending it for a monday delivery, thanks again for the competition and stirring the pot around here some. Look forward to the next event.

Sky High may even host an event in the future. Timing system is almost ready to go in. Stay tuned.....


----------



## tjetsgrig

Cool Joe! I'll let you know when package arrives. I've already got the next "challenge" ready! It will be for the A/FX, after that......a 4gear challenge! Will keep you all posted!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Looks good Joe65Skylark, It would be cool to see those 2 GN's run together, I mean there both just little V-6's trying to compete in a V-8 world.

Hey you may know this, but there are some of the JL bodies that have the correct V6 turbo badging on them as well. I have a Black, Silver & black, and a Sliver that all have the badges. 

My drag body like yours does not have them on it. 

Man I wish I could find the room for a drag strip.

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Gonna be more like tuesday there duee. :freak:


----------



## 2.8powerranger

Anyone ever consider using 000 or 0000 steel wool and wadding it up tight into the comm springs ,,kind of using the spring to keep it in place,may also help wick up some oil for better lube and keep a clean comm.just an idea to throw out there,,Think I'm going to try to build a drag car out of a t-jet also just for kicks,as i have a couple old chassis that the spring tabs are broken off of.Got a plan for that using some thin brass sheet.dunno may or may not work,nothing ventured nothing gained right.


----------



## alpink

powerranger, you still have time to get your build into Sgrig for the competition. everyone is welcome.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

PowerRanger, a good fix for the broken brush springs is to install brush cups, and "tiger tails" (small wires from the cups directly to the pickups. That will fix it, and run better than it did. 

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Yep! Get it built and get it here!! There's still time!!!!!

JS


----------



## 2.8powerranger

I wish i had enough time,,,swing shift sucks.I was just tossing around ideas.Who ever had these chassis before i got them pulled all the copper off the bottom! why i dont know.Anyhow my plan is to sand the bottom a little thinner and get some thin sheet brass or copper [whichever would conduct the best] and make a bottom plate that will cover the brush holes but will split at the arm hole.I'm still thinking on the shoes.maybe just use a wiper type deal and solder wires from the braid right to the brass.Again just thinkin out loud,just want to try something really different.hate to throw Anything away lol.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Woo Hoooooo!!!! Just got 3 boxes in the mail!! I love this crap!!! It's on baby!!!!!!!!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cant wait to see some numbers bud!!!! :freak:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I cant wait to see all the cars, Sgrig how many entries do you have in hand?


Boosted


----------



## bondoman2k

Jim, you got a PM. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Boosted-Z71 said:


> I cant wait to see all the cars, Sgrig how many entries do you have in hand?
> 
> 
> Boosted


Got 8 cars so far, but I'm expecting more by the weekend!

JS


----------



## tjetsgrig

bondoman2k said:


> Jim, you got a PM.
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


So do you Ron!!

JS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

My hauler show yet bub? :freak:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> My hauler show yet bub? :freak:


Yep, hauler pulled in yesterday!!

JS


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, a little change up here! Since you've guys announced that packages have shipped, I will wait until ALL cars are received.....even if it takes until past the 29th! If packages are postmarked by the 25th........they will all get their turn!! So, that gives you guys some more time!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Does this mean we have to wait even longer to find out how we did??


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Does this mean we have to wait even longer to find out how we did??


No! Cars that are here by the 26th will be run.....times will be posted as results come in!! So, if you've made a hot pass, you can hold yer breath until I get more results!! Just adds to the suspense!! Fun........huh??

JS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The Suspense is Killing Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:devil:


----------



## kiwidave

Watching this with interest Jim! Hopefully I can be the first international entry next time you do this.
Thanks for taking the time to do this. Very cool!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I bet all the cars will be lining up in the staging lanes late this afternoon, getting a spot for the Sgrig T-jet Shootout. 

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Staged and ready to go!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea baby!!!!!! Can I come over!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ron that camaro looks great!!!!!


----------



## alpink

I see a couple folks without wheelie bars? no lift device might mean sitting on the staring line with no power!


----------



## tjetsgrig

They've all got wheelie bars. Joes fell off and some are hidden from the angle of photo.


----------



## alpink

OK, what time tomorrow?


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ron that camaro looks great!!!!!


Yeah That Camaro is Sweeet, 

That is a cool shot with all the cars in the staging lanes.

Good luck tomorrow to all, Cant wait for the fun to begin.

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71

dbl post


----------



## TGM2054

Darn missed the photo shoot! Hopefully mine makes it today!


----------



## joegri

outstanding field of players!!! nice job all.there is no cryin or trash talkin we,re gonna see what car is the best tommorow!! for jim i hope this is what you were lookin for. the black 6 cylinder buick looks very formitable but that cute grocery getter nova has $$$ on it. enjoy fellas i have. now where did i put that turkey sandwich?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

joegri said:


> outstanding field of players!!! nice job all.there is no cryin or trash talkin we,re gonna see what car is the best tommorow!! for jim i hope this is what you were lookin for. the black 6 cylinder buick looks very formitable but that cute grocery getter nova has $$$ on it. enjoy fellas i have. now where did i put that turkey sandwich?



Mmmmmmmm second thanksgiving tonite here too!!!!

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


Good luck to everyone!!!

Especially Jim cause he'll have Al there lol!!


----------



## tjetsgrig

TGM2054 said:


> Darn missed the photo shoot! Hopefully mine makes it today!


Got yer box today! I will include it in another photo!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Everyone will be receiving time slips when cars are returned. You will also get a time slip AFTER it's been "tweeked"! Gonna be fun!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I knew you wouldnt be able to contain yourself!!!!! Lmao!!!!

Will you please tell us the tweaks you do?:freak:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Tweaks will be posted on the time slips!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Awsome you nut!!!

Thanks again Jim for the fun!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

tjetsgrig said:


> Everyone will be receiving time slips when cars are returned. You will also get a time slip AFTER it's been "tweeked"! Gonna be fun!!


That is awesome, and Thanks again, I wish I was a little closer, I would make a road trip to see them run.

Boosted


----------



## TGM2054

I'm not worried about pictures, just glad that it made it. Now have some fun!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Allright around here the gates at Etown open at 9 am!!!!

Let's get it on!!!!!


----------



## clydeomite

I can almost smell the Nitro: and burning rubber!!!!!!~
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Allright around here the gates at Etown open at 9 am!!!!
> 
> Let's get it on!!!!!


Jeez, all you greaser punks woke me up with all this racket!! Sorry Joe, this old man don't move THAT fast!! Will keep you guys posted!!

JS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Old man your A$$!!!!

Let's just say umm, experienced? lmao!!!!
:freak:


----------



## sidejobjon

Wow wish it was on TV. Good luck all but my moneys on JOE 65 Local champ.
Auto world should make a Limited addition for this series.

SJJ:thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

I'll Lay my muney on the Dark Horse from the badlands of Colorado. This aint his first rodeo with this brand of car..!!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I want to know which one of those Willy's is the fast one, he was already door to door on the GN. I just hope my hood is a little longer


Boosted


----------



## clydeomite

Stone woods and Cook has a lil " bottle" hidden sumwhere on it it shoulsd shine!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Not sure why all the dbl posting that I have had happen, sorry fella's

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71

clydeomite said:


> Stone woods and Cook has a lil " bottle" hidden sumwhere on it it shoulsd shine!!!!!
> Clyde-0-Mite


I figured it was the Cookie Monster, 

Time in a bottle huh, hope that bottle pressure lasts for all the runs, That little Buick should get faster each run, as it gets the temps stabilized in the headers & Turbos, Only time will tell 

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok guys!! Gates have opened and I'm waiting for the crew to arrive. Just fired up the propane on the deep fryers at the concession stands.......reports to come! I had to go to my Grandson's championship football game. Very disappointing loss, but hey, at least they got there!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Too bad for the kids. That stinks. 

Have the big gunners showed yet??

Running out to a surprise party but will be checking in later!!

Best of luck to everyone!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Good luck to all but I'm backing the pceng Ford!!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, got some results! Someone held top e.t. all day from the first pass until the end.......then someone popped off a great run on his last of best outta 3.....Long day, I've still got the time slips to go through.....it was an exciting finish.......who's yer $$$$$ on??

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Come on dude!!!! Your killing us!!!


----------



## clydeomite

Well I really don't think anyone will pick me ... But me... So ME!!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjetsgrig

Beef STEW baby!!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, results as follows as per time slips which you guys will all receive......

Clyde-O-mite Big John Masmanian:
1st pass: 0.747
2nd pass: 0.774
3rd pass: 0.794

Clyde-O-mite Stone woods & Cook:
DNF.....Crown gear failure.....

Joegri Nova....with a very strong showing:
1st pass: 0.918
2nd pass: 0.898
3rd pass: 0.962

Pceng Rat Falcon
1st pass: 1.041
2nd pass: Crown gear failure.....
3rd pass: DNF

Bondoman Jegs Camaro
1st pass: 1.366
2nd pass: 1.328
3rd pass: 1.244

TGM Silver Camaro
1st pass: 1.218
2njd pass: 1.269
3rd pass: 1.351

Joe T. Red Hotrod
1st pass: 0.993
2nd pass 0.981
3rd pass 0.988

Joe T. Blue GN
1st pass: 1.362
2nd pass: 0.000.... Crash!!
3rd pass: 0.000....Crash!!

Joe T. Black Flamed Willys
1st pass: 1.219
2nd pass: 1.227
3rd pass: 1.144

Joe T. White Pickup
1st pass: 1.363
2nd pass: 1.423
3rd pass: 1.513

Boosted Black GN
1st pass: 0.832
2nd pass: 0.846
3rd pass: 0.708!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hank.......pointless!! 1.520

Clyde held top e.t. from the first round untill the end. I actually told Al that Clyde was gonna be the winner! Boosted's car was spinning the silicone right off the tires the first 2 passes.....until the last last pass! We both actually heard the car "hook" right off the line and knew it was a good pass! In anticipation, we both watched the Beta Brite display to see what the e.t. would be........sure enough....Boosted beat Clyde's 0.747 with a rippin' 0.708!
My initial "gut" feeling is that it was gonna come down to these two guys!!! Al & I had already conceded that Clyde was gonna walk away with the victory, until that LAST pass!! You could just tell, by the way it sounded, it was a good one!! Way to go fellas!! Great showing by all!! You will all receive something for your participation in this event! Now, Get ready for the next one to be announced! It will be A/FX!!!!

Congratulations to Boost for the win and Clyde for a great showing.....Don't worry Clyde.....you get somethin' too!!

Boost.....let me know what chassis type you want built!

Oh, and don't forget all cars will be tweeked, with notes included and post tweek time slips....

Thanks Guys!!!!!!!! It was a real Blast!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I dont get this nervous racing the real car, Well in my case a truck.

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Congrats to all involved. 

Way to go Bosted!!!! :hat:

Let me know why the Blue GN crashed please. It was a screamer. I'm sure you will find something I did wrong.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Congrats to all involved.
> 
> Way to go Bosted!!!! :hat:
> 
> Let me know why the Blue GN crashed please. It was a screamer. I'm sure you will find something I did wrong.


Joe, all ya needed was some braids on that Hotrod, and ya woulda been right there!!! Smooth build man!!! It sounded real good!! Good launch and nice transition!! Braids man!!!!!!!! You represented very well Joe!!


----------



## sjracer

Congrats to all involved.


----------



## TGM2054

Way to go Boosted! :thumbsup: Great job by everyone.Thanks Jim for putting this on. It sounds like everybody had fun. I'm looking forward to the next one. By then I should have my track set up so I can do some testing before hand.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> Joe, all ya needed was some braids on that Hotrod, and ya woulda been right there!!! Smooth build man!!! It sounded real good!! Good launch and nice transition!! Braids man!!!!!!!! You represented very well Joe!!



Thanks Jim. Problem is I just got some real braid this weekend from the local HS. All I was able to get before was the shack stuff and I was told to not use it. Oh well, thanks and i'll try again next time.

Thanks again for hosting Jim.

Please check out my GN too. Thanks


----------



## alpink

joehoneymoon, slip on silicone tires on that blue GN grew too large with the high RPMs and bounced that car right out of the groove. the car looks real nice with matching chrome wheels all around, but slip on silicone tires are not going to be an advantage at this level of competition.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> joehoneymoon, slip on silicone tires on that blue GN grew too large with the high RPMs and bounced that car right out of the groove. the car looks real nice with matching chrome wheels all around, but slip on silicone tires are not going to be an advantage at this level of competition.



You see I didn't figure on that. Maybe the turbo was turned up too far?? Jim throw wheels on that bad boy and let's see what its got?? 

I would've bet the farm on that thing. Dyno and track conditions don't compute. 

My bad 

Thanks Al for helping out and please tell that no coouter geek thanks as well.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> tell that no coouter geek thanks as well.


Who you callin' a geek freak boy?? You friggin Jersey guys......I tell ya.....


----------



## joegri

this event turned out to be very cool! congrats to boosted for the quickest time! and to jim s for putting on this event and al p for his helping hand. will the time slip have a mph included? that would be cool to know. i had talked to boosted before the event and he told me he,d been saving an armature that he,s had since a youngster for something big. there ya go man!! good job to all the entrants! there,s always next year! the lil nova will limp home and we,ll take er apart and see what we can make better.


----------



## clydeomite

Wel Good Morning I fell alseep with my head on the keyboard last nite ... Congrads to Boosted for upstaging me. The Big john car is a car that Tony Vourax helped me tune several years ago and has an amazing winning round record in competetion. But it is what it is. Thankx Jim and Al for the hard day's work or play. Thankx to all who took a chance on doing this shows real heart. I really wanted to see what the blue car had in it as it was a new build and had all my good partsplus a total bushed chassis with direct feed to the comm from the pickups. Thankx again
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink

joe, the slips read left to right: ET, 60', RT, MPH.
Jim is going to take some time to improve each chassis within financial reason and every car will get another trip for a new ET. 
Jim will explain on the back of the slip what he did and make any suggestions he feels will improve the car further. 
remember that this challenge was based on ET only, but the slips do show the other parameters.

I applaud all entrants for their competitive nature. every build was professional looking and well thought out and executed.


----------



## TGM2054

I'm actually pretty pleased that that Camaro of mine even made it down the track, considering the way it fought me at every turn of the build. I was wondering about the silicone tires, that's why I didn't send my '57 Gasser along also. Joe if your running those RRR wheels save'm for show cars. I've never got a set that was round.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> Who you callin' a geek freak boy?? You friggin Jersey guys......I tell ya.....



I was referring to hank pal. 

Ron ill get back to ya in aittle bit bud.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I was referring to hank pal.
> 
> Ron ill get back to ya in aittle bit bud.


I know Joe......can't I break 'em a little?? :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> I know Joe......can't I break 'em a little?? :wave:


Ahh my bad!!! Lmao!!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I went to bed last night just as Jim posted the results, my post about being more nervous about this, than racing the real truck was sent and I shut the computer off. Had I looked the results were there, I know I tossed and turned all night thinking about the contest results.

First I want to Thank Sgrig for putting the race on, & Al, for standing in as the hired shoe for the event. This is definitely high on the list in terms of the amount of fun I have had racing HO's. 

I want to say this is a great board and a great group of guys! These guys offered tons of help and information regarding the build of a drag car. It was great to read all the threads daily on this, While the bench racing was present, I felt it was all done with respect and in a fun fashion. I truly enjoyed it!

I want to say Thanks to all the guys who built cars to compete, you all are top notch in my book. I hope we can all learn some tricks from the information we get back from Sgrig & Al.

Thank you all for you congratulatory wishes, I am truly still in shock over winning, my expectations were only to build a car that would be competitive 

Definitely looking forward to the next build-off

Jim, I am trying to figure out what chassis I want you to build. I am leaning towards a 4 gear, I will let you know sometime on Monday, if that is OK.


Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I would've bet the farm on that thing. Dyno and track conditions don't compute.


JoeSkylark, I have that same situation on one of the Autoworld JL cars I am currently building for the local kids, this car on the dyno, will show fantastic results, speed, rpm, and voltage output & amp draw, compared to the other similarly built cars. Then you drop it on the track and its just average, much slower than some other cars. I have tweaked the living crap out of it and I can see differences on the dyno from the tweaks, but the track performance is always just average. If anyone has any thoughts on this please chime in. I like you can generally trust what the dyno is telling me as far as results, but this one has me stumped.

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Ok I just did a little checking, If you concede that our Aurora HO cars are 1:76 scale the speeds they are running are listed below

From my 0.708 time over the scale 1/4 mile (240.625 inches) 

Actual mph is 19.309

Scale MPH is 1467.45

That is cruising for those little wheels

This is from http://webpages.charter.net/sinkwich/sdventure/html/sd_scale_speed.htm

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Ok I just did a little checking, If you concede that our Aurora HO cars are 1:76 scale the speeds they are running are listed below
> 
> From my 0.708 time over the scale 1/4 mile (240.625 inches)
> 
> Actual mph is 19.309
> 
> Scale MPH is 1467.45
> 
> That is cruising for those little wheels
> 
> This is from http://webpages.charter.net/sinkwich/sdventure/html/sd_scale_speed.htm
> 
> Boosted


Boost, your mph on that pass was 29.29.....how's that compute as far as scale mph? I'm too lazy to do the math!


----------



## alpink

boosted, assuming that there is no wheel spin or any other factor which can alter the perfect run, math would lead us to the conclusions that you came to. 
however, there is too much going on to rely on that. 
the Drag Trax system has a sensor 12" before the finish line that is the beginning of the trap for measuring MPH.
it calculates real mph, not scale. and this size trap is standard on this timing system for all scales it can be used for. 
I have used them for 1/24 scale tracks (55' powered start to finish).

1/64 scale 20' 7.5" equates to 247.5 inches. I am not going to entertain a discussion as to what HO scale is at this time. it is actually 1/87 scale (half of O-Guage {1/43} ). but there are only two Japanese Tomy slot car tracks at 1/87 scale with true 1/87 scale cars.
Jim Sgrig has his track set up for the 1/64 scale timed distance at 20' 7.5" .

so different factors which render the math of the ET over the measured distance equaling the MPH just doesn't work. 
I had a real hard time convincing Bob Lincoln of these facts when I used to work with him on drag racing tires and motors.
I understand that most circuit racing timing systems rely on math to figure the MPH but that doesn't really work well for drag racing.
still looking for a stand alone system as accurate as Trik Trax Drag Trax for timing drag races.
I refer to another thread where it is revealed that computer based systems that have other applications running simultaneously as the timing function can maybe NOT be looking at the internal clock when the car trips the sensor and gives a false reading for a lap occasionally .... or, maybe frequently.

off my soapbox, for now ...


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I totally understand regarding the wheel spin issues, That info was from a purely math calculator that I did in Excel and then compared to an on-line calculator that I found. Of course as you state regarding wheel spin, any at all is eating up your MPH speed in my calculation methods. That is so cool that they did the slot car timing system just like the 1/1 tracks. Thanks for the correct replies, I was just curious on MPH, as Jim had not posted MPH. Glad to hear its better than I calculated. Al no need to get off the soap box when your the man with the knowledge, I am here to ask & listen. 

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Jim If I am doing it right scale MPH @ 29.29 mph would be 2226 Scale MPH

Boosted


----------



## alpink

boosted, based on the last pass by that car, and we both heard it spinning hard up to about the 60 sensor on the first two passes, you have done your homework and have a pretty good idea of what you are doing. when Jim has a "look" at it and makes minor improvements, that car will certainly attain .6 + passes. I would say you hit the mark on that build.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks Al, Trust me, I did all that I knew how to do on this one. I also figured the tires would be a big questionable area, The set that is on the car is the 4th set I built. The other 3 exploded, after 2-3, 26v launches. This set has a different silicone compound mixture on the first layer, than the outer layers. My guess is the tires finally got down to the last layer on these tires, and just hooked hard. It is a stickier & little firmer/tougher compound than the outer 2 layers, but is very difficult to get it flat and true. It just does not work well after curing. Hard to say how many more great launches they have left in them, if any, I ran the car maybe 7-9 times here, plus however many passes it made at Jim's if that is any indicator.

Thanks again for your comments & Help

Boosted


----------



## clydeomite

So I got to wonderin How many cars actually had the Poly mags? i know my DNF car had them but the Red John car was Jl mags or maybe AW?? Just wonderin if that made any diff with these arms. 
Thankx
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

My GN had poly mags, never tried the JL's, Dash or Super II's in the car. I know the poly's magnetic field caused some drag on the steel rear axle, determined by the old coast test.

Boosted


----------



## cwbam

Great posts!
Titanium axles?

any photos or details what's under the hood and tires?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Jim will get back to us soon. With more data.

His time is tight.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Here is a little break down of what was done to the GN

Armature: Arm was a Red Devil (Green wire / Red tip, measured 6.5 ohm @ 72 deg), Stacks were trued, shaft checked for straightness, polished, balanced, com plate straightened and glued to within .001. (I burnt up the 1st arm in the car that I had planned to use, just plain stupidity, I think it was quite a bit faster than this one, (again hard to confirm as both arms easily maxed out the 99 kmh reading on the dyno, just the 1st one seemed faster) 

Magnets: Poly mags, ground & shimmed for correct air gap, shims doubled as flux collectors

Chassis: a junk open rivet Tuff Ones that had already had the sides cut out, a real hacked up job, I took it further and machined to loose as much weight as possible, actually a bit too far in the end (it flexed quite a bit), All the chassis & top plate holes were aligned bored in assembly to get them to size and straight as possible. Added brush cups, rotated for timing advancement. Boiled assembly to stress relief. Top motor plate lightened, extensively, again probably too far.

Gear Train: The idler and cluster shaft large gears were machined to 1/2 of their original weight. Crown gear shimmed, Entire gear train lapped in assembly, Rear Axle & cluster gear shafts were hollow non-magnetic stainless steel, highly polished. 

Tires: Fronts were delrin hub independents, Tires ground to .365 dia, rears delrin hubs cut down to .185 wide & were my own sili-foams, they were .500 dia tall. As per Jim & Al it spun the tires really hard to the 60 mark, the first 2 runs shredding the flowable silicone all the way. Finally bit hard on the base layer, which is my own mixture of 3 silicone compounds. I will be really interested to see the tires when it comes back & see what kind of adjustments to the compounds I can make. 

Electrical: worn AFX ski shoes with home maid braids attached, home maid tiger tails added from the brush cups directly to each of the shoes. JB Thunder brushes, Ogan springs. 

Body: JL, Buick GN, Added body posts and lightened body to 1/2 the original weight. If you look close at some of the pics you can see where 2 of the headlights are ground through. 

Here is the good part, My tune, the car ran the .708, Jim started tweaking and the car's last pass was a .637, It did fry my arm, and this .637 time, is now with what Jim feels is an equal arm to what the car had prior. If your results are anything like mine after Jim tweaks & tunes it, the car you get back is going to be way faster than what you sent him, and I think the tips he is putting on those time slips for us will be worth their weight in gold. We all should share what we learn from them, it will just make us all faster for the next time we do a competition build together, or the next time we go to the local track to beat on our buddies. 

I have some pics I will try to get posted later tonight, I just gotta find them.
Any questions on the GN build just ask.

Now the rest of you guys spill the beans on your builds.

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, I'm still goin' through the cars, all notes on secondary time slips! Some car's times were cut almost in half with the parts that were on it! Yes Boost, the motor I installed was an equivilent to what was removed. Will have more info soon!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Boosted that's an impressive build to say the least. Wow!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

tjetsgrig said:


> Yes Boost, the motor I installed was an equivilent to what was removed. Jim Sgrig


Jim I just wanted it to be clear to everyone on the arm swap, I did not want someone to think that you just stuffed your arm into it, and it went that much faster, He had some tuning time into it as well. I expected it to go faster, but .07+ faster in the context of a total time span of .7 seconds, very impressive. I am definitely all good with it!

I don't personally know Jim, but I can tell he is one wicked tuner!

Thanks Joe, I got some pics of the chassis to throw on later tonight.

Boosted


----------



## alpink

I want to make sure that everyone understands Sgrig played no favorites. he ran every car every pass and i assisted with book keeping and fetching the cars from the shut down. also editorial comments as i was to the side of the track and nearer the finish line, so i was able to report things that maybe Sgrig was not hearing/seeing from the drivers perspective. Sgrig doesn't miss much though. I have not been present during the tune ups or re-runs to establish improvements. I do trust Sgrig to be completely unbiased and he has always held to his word in my presence.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

*Buick GN Chassis pics*

Here is a couple shots of the bare chassis

Boosted


----------



## TGM2054

With that much work in the chassis you deserved to win. Thanks for sharing that. I might just try that on one of my old chassis. Nice job!


----------



## cwbam

*I Like bottoms!!*

:thumbsup:


I also like TOPS, can you show any?
also middles


----------



## Boosted-Z71

You should be happy then, There is a top, a top where you can see the middle & 2 bottom shots.

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, update. TGM's Camaro went from a 1.264 to a 0.738 using same parts, aside from replacing the braids! Bondoman's Camaro went from the 1.3's -1.2's to the similar mid 0.7's! Still goin through cars, will keep al posted!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## TGM2054

Well no more of that Radio Shack braid for me! Thanks Jim!!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Is that the de-solder braid?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062744

Nice Results

Boosted


----------



## TGM2054

Yep thats what I was using. I think I'll rob some of my 1/32 Carerra's, they come with extra braids.


----------



## alpink

according to Sgrig, the new RS desoldering braid is soaked with flux and causes problems using it for pick up braid. i have some of the old stuff and will be hanging onto it! LOL!


----------



## clydeomite

I had been asked that question too> I am using the old stuff thank god I didn't make that mistake. but will proboly step up to regular slot braid as I have a 100 ft roll sitting here.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I wonder if you could clean the RS braid somehow? With either heat or some type of cleaner, electrical, carb, brake cleaner etc. I know around here it is very difficult to find anything else other than RS stuff for projects, otherwise you have to order it. I can see it being embedded with flux to draw the solder into it easier for de-soldering.

Boosted


----------



## clydeomite

Hey Boost if ya want some of my roll of braid send me your address. I'll get some out to ya.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks Clyde, you have a PM

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Not only is it loaded with flux, but it's heavier gauge strands! It's the worst, I can't even get it to work for it's intended purpose!!

JS


----------



## alpink

thank you for the heads up. someone else retails the old type desoldering braid, i know i have seen a different label on the same packages.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

All you need to do is go to your local HS and get some slot it or carerra replacement braid. Trim to size. This is what it is made for. There is a huge selection at my local HS.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

The nearest HS that I have is almost an hour away, either direction, & the slot car merchandise selection is limited at best around here, Sometimes you kinda feel like your in the middle of nowhere. 

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Boosted-Z71 said:


> The nearest HS that I have is almost an hour away, either direction, & the slot car merchandise selection is limited at best around here, Sometimes you kinda feel like your in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Boosted


Boosted, PM me your address and i'll send you some. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> Ok, update. TGM's Camaro went from a 1.264 to a 0.738 using same parts, aside from replacing the braids! Bondoman's Camaro went from the 1.3's -1.2's to the similar mid 0.7's! Still goin through cars, will keep al posted!
> 
> Jim Sgrig


I'm sure we would like to know the details of the mods you did. So guys when Jim sends your info, please post here for us to see. :dude:

Way to tweak Sgrig!! :freak:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Boosted, PM me your address and i'll send you some. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the offer, Clyde is sending me some braid, that should keep me covered, I do appreciate your offer.

Thanks again

Boosted


----------



## clydeomite

Your braid is in the mail Jeff.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks Clyde, Greatly Appreciated

Boosted


----------



## TGM2054

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I'm sure we would like to know the details of the mods you did. So guys when Jim sends your info, please post here for us to see. :dude:
> 
> Way to tweak Sgrig!! :freak:


 What Jim did with that Camaro of mine is nothing short of amazing! One of the things it could probably benefit from is a lighter body, it's a pretty heavy resin casting, and maybe a little taller rear tire. Thanks again Jim!


----------



## clydeomite

My second place car is a pretty basic build anyone could do. Domed motor brushes mean green arm ( green / Green). Vented AW/Jl chassis. I spune the arm in a dremel and removed the paint on the stack for better magnetic draw ( dry climate). Polished the comm- deburred between the stacks-Polished the magnaet faces turned front magnet color down ( JL magnets) Lapped gears in armor all-.450 silicone sponge tires- oring fronts - wheelie bars and a traction magnet. I'm thinkin this car has the early Jl Black chassis . AFX axle nothing to trick. Now the car that DNF'ed is a whole other story. Lot'zowork in that baby.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

OK I am curious, how & what with did you polish the magnet faces? And what does this do?

Boosted


----------



## clydeomite

Mornin:
I use my braid polishing wheel to smooth out the rough edges on the magnet face allow better air flow less turbulence with the arm spinning around also if you check your magnets you will have more magnetic field with one painted side up one down. At least all the Jl /AW magnets I checked seemd stronger that way????. Not rocket science or nuclear just good ol boy practicallity. I know there will be detractors but it works for me. Look at my track record this year?? Not bragging just backing uo what i say as truth. Uo next is Valutting Magnets if anyone cars to hear that story.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Yeah I always check to see which way the mag has more force and like you say its always stronger one direction over the other. Make since about the better surface for less drag, now explain the magnet valutting?

Boosted


----------



## clydeomite

Oki Magnet valutting is where you remove the trailing edge of the magnet so the arm has more snap going into the next rotation. . If you look at the arm from the top notice that once it has been pulled into the field of the opposite magnet the magnets work ( per se) is done and the rest is drag hindering RPM's, mind you were are only talking miniscule rpm's but every lil bit helps. I know this theory is likely to stir up controversy and is meerely my observation not scientific fact or proven theory. I have used this on larger scale cars with success and regardless of public opion I believe it has merit.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bondoman2k

How did you remove the paint from the stacks?  Wire wheel, sandpaper, or what? (you might have already answered this and maybe I missed it?) 
Never thought of turning the mags over, need to remember that one! 
Boy, between Jim, and all you other guys explaining what you did to these cars, I sure am learning a WHOLE bunch! Now I feel like maybe I can build a Tjet that will RUN! :thumbsup:
Thanks guys! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy Ron:
I use the mini mite dremel because it has a lower slow speed than plug in models. chuck arm up using 1/16th collet and spin slowly and touch stacks with a fine emery board I use a thicker one not the skinny cheap kind. Afterward you can apply sharpie of favorite color to help rust prevent Gun bluing works too or machinist dye. Kinda funny Sam and chuck would always make snide comments about my arms because i removed the paint.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I true my stacks on a small lathe, you can put the arm in 1 Dremel (rotary) tool and then use another dremel (rotary) tool with a fine grinding stone, hold the 2nd tool parallel to the stack and turn on both tools, slow to med speed, and grind the stack like that. I have done them this way and they will turn out pretty good for a hand tool job, just take your time and go slow, Realize that whatever you take off the stack opens the air gap from the arm to the magnets, so know how much you want to take off before you start.

Clyde I have seen guys cut the trailing side of the arm stack to open the air gap, I would guess this is a similar effect of decreasing the magnet effect on the trailing edge, similar to valutting, however I know that would screw with the balance on the arm and you would probably need several big drops of epoxy to get it back anywhere close to statically ballanced, I am sure that dynamic balance would be an entire separate issue as well. 

And JoeSkylark I meant HAND TOOL JOB, HA HA (inserted during edit)

You guys are too funny

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

(Insert Butt-Head Laugh Here) He said hand tool job (Insert Beavis laugh Here too)


----------



## tjetsgrig

I'm asking the guys for a little patience, I've got alot of cars to tune. Bondoman, your Camaro is ready to ship out, will let you know when package goes! I also wanted to thank you for the generous package of prizes you sent along!!! Great lookin' bodies!!! I'm sure all the guys will be happy with them!
Boost, do you want your car back now, or when I send the custom 4gear chassis?? LMK.

Thanks everyone for participating!!!!!!!!!!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Jim if its easier for you, just send it back when you get the 4 gear done. I am easy and in no hurry. 

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe T's white Resin Dude's pickup went from a 1.363 et to a 0.729 et....... How do ya like me now Joe??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

:tongue:


tjetsgrig said:


> Joe T's white Resin Dude's pickup went from a 1.363 et to a 0.729 et....... How do ya like me now Joe??


Thats what i'm talking bout!!:woohoo::woohoo:

Cut that in half dude!! 

Hope all is well dude. :thumbsup:

It was my brushes right??


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Very nice!

Boosted


----------



## Gary66

Really nice stuff in this thread.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey pal, any further updates for us?

:freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Im interested in what the blue GN did after you tweaked it? This was a acreamer!!

Jim you out there? :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig

First batch of cars went out today. I don't recall what the GN ran Joe, I'll give it a pass tonight!

JS


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, I'm finishing up the last car tonight and the rest will go in the mail! Hank's 'Vette went from a 1.563 et to a 0.717 et @ 30mph!! Will keep you guys posted!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## alpink

WOW, huge turnaround for Hank's entry. he will be happy. bigger tires? LOL!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

OK, I received the prize chassis today along with the GN back after Jim's tweaks and all I can say is wow, I chose a 4 gear, and man this thing flies. I will try to get some pics and post a couple later. Sgrig does amazing work, keeps it simple, dead nuts on for everything, and the car just screams. His level of build is just an entire notch above anything I have ever seen in an HO. I don't have a track to get an official time on it, but when ran against the GN which ran a .634 @ 32.22 mph, the 4 gear is a strong 1+ car length ahead of the GN on my 15 straightaway, Jim figures low .6's, All I know is its way faster than the GN @ .634. I am going to find a body worthy of this chassis, but paint work is slow going for me. 

Thanks again to all, This was great fun!

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet boosted. Jim can certainly build em!!!

Congrats again bro, and Jim, hope your doing allright.

We're thinking about you just dont want to call and pester you. If you get a minute call me bud. I have a package from P71 to forward to you. Let me know when to send it pal. :wave:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks for the kind words everyone!! Thanks for the plug Boost!!!!!

JS


----------



## joegri

i wanted to report back to the gang as to how much better the nova got after jim started messin with it. i was so luck to get a 3rd place and i was vary pleased with the results. now i got the car back the other day and lastnite i put it on the back straight for a few blasts. well, i squeezed the trigger and the lil nova launched down the stretched with a blur that i didnt have the reaction time to let off!!! it smashed into the wall at 28 mph and bounced around the infield like a ping pong ball comming to rest on its roof. so i dusted it off and tried it again. this time i was ready. a squeeze a blurrr a thump and same results just an outta control smash up. what i,m getting at is... this car is crazy fast after jim worked his voodoo!!! now it sits in a box never to be raced again maybe i,ll rob some parts off it. thanx jim the drag build comp sure was alot of fun. i,m gonna look around the basement for a chain to tie the nova to cuz it,s a bad boy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet Joe. But dont take it apart just yet. You may want to enter it in another mail in race.

Once Sky High's new asphalt arrives and the new Taackmate 3000 HO Pro get installed with the new LED tree, I may be holding some shoot outs here.

SO shelf that jet for now and just admire it from afar. And display it proudly as your first ever HO Drag Car. For posterety so to speak.

Jim is a master builder and usually can't be beat. This is why he is now a tuner and builder. He was winning every event in most classes!!!!! lmao!!!

Thanks Jim for all you do.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

joegri said:


> i put it on the back straight for a few blasts. well, i squeezed the trigger and the lil nova launched down the stretched with a blur that i didnt have the reaction time to let off!!! it smashed into the wall at 28 mph .


Ha Ha been there, and done that exact same thing, Yeah Jim tuned us some real brutes. I am sure everyone is more than happy with his tweaking efforts. 

Take care of the Nova. I am leaving the GN just like she came back from Jim, I learned a thing or 2 from him on this build. 

Boosted


----------



## alpink

I had the pleasure of being present during the run off of the original builds and got to look at each car build and I was thoroughly impressed with every entry sent in. 
I was not present for the rebuilds and subsequent runs as Carol would not let me sleep in the basement during the process.
but I know that Jim was impressed with every entry and had a great time tuning and running the second set of numbers for everyone.
for instance taking a 1.3__ and turning it into a 0.717 entry was such a joy for Jim.
congratulations to everyone that entered and competed.


----------



## plymouth71

Wish I had better understood the premise of this competition. I might have tried harder to be involved. Sounds like you guys have some great running cars thanks to Jim!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I was impressed with the amount of help that guys offered in answering questions, I probably ask more than my share and always got excellent information & help.

Just a great bunch of racers on here. 

Plymouth71, just be ready to jump in on the next competition, I am sure they will help you just as the did for me.

Boosted


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks man, This is a pretty awesome group of minds. Jus sayin!


----------

